# Living 75th Ranger to be Awarded MOH



## Boon (May 31, 2011)

Sgt. 1st Class Leroy Arthur Petry will be awarded the Medal of Honor by President Obama on July 12, the White House announced Tuesday.

Petry, 31, will be only the second living recipient of the Medal of Honor for actions during the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. In 2010 Staff Sgt. Sal Giunta, a soldier in the 173rd Airborne Brigade Combat Team, was the first living service member to be awarded the Medal of Honor.

Petry is currently assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment. He is being awarded for his actions during a May 2008 raid Paktya, Afghanistan.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/05/ap-leroy-arthur-petry-medal-of-honor-053111/


----------



## dknob (May 31, 2011)

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2011/05/31/advisory-president-obama-award-medal-honor

RLTW !!!


----------



## dknob (May 31, 2011)

yeahhhhH!H!jasdkashdahsdgaksdhas!!!!!!!!!

RLTW !!


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2011)

Outstanding news!


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## policemedic (May 31, 2011)

Outstanding.  Well deserved.


----------



## Seajack (May 31, 2011)

It's an honor to be under the same flag with men such as SFC Petry. That's awesome!


----------



## Manolito (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations to the recipient and may the lost Rangers rest in peace.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 31, 2011)

A real American hero.

I just saw this on stripes.com (http://www.stripes.com/news/army-ranger-to-be-awarded-medal-of-honor-1.145202) and the comments are absolutely terrible.  Instead of congratulating this man for his deeds, some turd is complaining because her son didnt get a commendation medal for whatever reason.  People are ridiculous!


----------



## Lilarty (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## PJSH (Jun 1, 2011)

Outstanding Job! Well deserved.


----------



## Budha (Jun 1, 2011)

Deathy McDeath said:


> A real American hero.
> 
> I just saw this on stripes.com (http://www.stripes.com/news/army-ranger-to-be-awarded-medal-of-honor-1.145202) and the comments are absolutely terrible. Instead of congratulating this man for his deeds, some turd is complaining because her son didnt get a commendation medal for whatever reason. People are ridiculous!


Geez! It's freaking stupid how full of crap some people are! Way to go SFC Petry!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Scotth (Jun 1, 2011)

Well deserved and well done!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 1, 2011)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 1, 2011)

Congats Brother!! RLTW!!


----------



## chewytri (Jun 1, 2011)

proud to say I served with him in  Aco 2/75 . Congrats SFC Petry well deserved Sua Sponte R.L.T.W.


----------



## Revision (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations SFC Petry and thank you for your service and your courage.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

The word Congratulations is just not enough.  Thank you.


----------



## lancero (Jun 1, 2011)

RLTW


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 2, 2011)

A great award for a great Ranger! 

I saw on the news that Gurkha Cpl. Dipprasad Pun, 31, who single-handedly fought off at least a dozen Taliban insurgents which had attacked his base in Afghanistan, receive the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross from the Queen yesterday!


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Well done, Ranger.   Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> A great award for a great Ranger!
> 
> I saw on the news that Gurkha Cpl. Dipprasad Pun, 31, who single-handedly fought off at least a dozen Taliban insurgents which had attacked his base in Afghanistan, receive the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross from the Queen yesterday!


 
That is good, I remember reading about him.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 2, 2011)

Selfless Service, above and beyond and still serving.

RLTW!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 2, 2011)

What a freaking badass, gets shot and keeps fighting/leading, gets his hand blown off and keeps fighting/leading, survives his wounds and stays in Ranger Regiment! What an amazing soldier!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 13, 2011)

I find all this sort of weird, at least for me cause I know several of the guys and I am sure Petry made me push a couple times, lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn87z2kVZqk


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats Sgt Petry! coincidently, Sgt Petry was mentioned by Gen Stanley McChrstal during a motivation speech.. The speech is posted here ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FmpIMt95ndU


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 17, 2011)

Dietz has made a painting of Petry: http://www.pointeduhocfoundation.com/sfc-petry-congressional-medal-of-honor-print.html



> This print commemorates the actions of SFC Leroy Petry and his fellow Rangers who performed gallantly in the face of overwhelming adversity. It is a celebration of the trials and tribulations of courageous men who have spent 10 continuous years at war. SFC Petry and the Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment represent generations of volunteers who live by a creed, set the highest of standards, and represent all that is great in America. Their heroic actions and sacrifice earn them a place in a gloried history that includes Rangers named Rogers, Mosby and Merrill warriors who marched to the sound of guns fully knowing the hazards of their chosen profession.


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome job from a Great Soldier!

SFC Petry on the Daily Show

I haven't always been a fan of Jon Stewart and don't watch his show but I was impressed by the way he was in this interview.
Petry is a cool mofo.


----------

